# Thanksging in Port St. Joe



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a late start from Gulf Breeze this year. Misty, Lane's daughter, arrived Wednesday evening (Thanksgiving eve)from Abilene, Tx, so we stayed to welcome her home. Left GB Thursday AM early; me with camper and Lane with boat, arrived at Presnell's Campground in St. Joe around 10:00 AM on Thanksgiving day. Of course all bait and tackle stores were closed so no live shrimp, but we fished anyway - no takers. The fish in this area are soooo accustomed to live bait that they will only take artificials later in the season or when they are in a feeding frenzy.

We were up early on Friday morning for the Black Friday sale at Half-Hitch (we told them Redfish said "hey")and Blue Water Bait & Tackle stores, got shrimp and headed for the water. We fished, looked for fish, fished, and looked some more. Finally found some shorties and had a great time, but no keepers....except croakers, and 1 mangrove snapper. We caught some crokers that were almost as big as legal size redfish. Oh well, at least we had fish for supper.

Saturday morning up and to the bait shop and on the water. Same ole, same ole - 12", 13", 14", 14 3/4". No keepers, but lots of fun. 

Back up a bit. I went to Springfield, Missourithe week-end before Thanksgivingto visit my sons, and as always, I got involved in farm chores etc. Played mid-wife to cows and sheep - delivered new borns. We cut brush that Friday and Saturday, and pruned fruit trees and bullsSunday morning. During the fruit tree pruning project, one of the boys cut into a very sappy vine which sprayed over me. Glad we were finished so off to the house for a quick shower and to the airport for return home. Wednesday evening (Thanksgiving eve)I began to notice itchy spots on my forehead. By Saturday Iwas broken out all over my body with "POISON IVY" :hoppingmad(Still have it - trying everything to get rid of it, and nothing seems to help for long. It's the worst I have ever had.)

So, needless to say, we cut the fishing trip short and head back to GB on Saturday afternoon. Even though we always enjoy fishing Port St. Joe, this is one trip that I could have done without.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW!!! :doh 

Glad you had a great time????? :letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

At least You caught "Something".......................Too bad it was Poisen Ivyoke

Looking forward to some tasty gumbo:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Just remember the poison Ivy was the weekend before Thanksgiving. :banghead but from my view point, the fishing and weekend were wonderful. So no 15 inchers. I predict they will grow 1/2 inch by Christmas (the next trip to Pt st Joe.). But really, those crokers were terrific. I laughed when a friend started wanting all the crokers we caught. The meat was fantastic, sweet and tender. I am a believer now. AND just for pointers, that is the first time we have everseen the FWC check boats. We've been checked many times from land atthe marina but a first from the water. He was in a jon boat andalone. probably a 25 hp motor. SO, til Christmas at PSJ :shedevil.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you and Lane had fun! Sorry to hear about the poison ivy though. We'll see you Saturday! 

:letsparty :letsdrink


----------

